# Unstuck veneer for want of a better description



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Veneer call it whatever but the edges of mine especially on the toilet and wardrobe doors is no longer stuck to the wood/mdf?? Luckily it is not yet damaged even tho I suspect it has been like that throughout the previous owners possesion. The benefit of a furniture Guru's experience as to what to reattach it with would be blummin marvellous :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

PVA wood glue.

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I considered that but I suspect that was used originally but I dont think the veneer is wood at all and perhaps why it has come free on the curved edges. Ideally it needs to be fast acting too. Has anyone tackled this problem before? Mine can't be unique, I suspect it is commonplace.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Edit. Advice removed. No good for non-wood veneer.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Try Wurth sa besto mitre kit activator.comes in a aerosole can and a small tube of glue.Simply apply glue to one side and spray the other then press together.

Les

This is fast acting,goes off in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cant do that without risking damaging it as it is only unstuck and not come off


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

I think what Lifestyle is talking about is Mitre fix which comes in two packs - spray activator and super glue
You can get it from Screwfix or Howdens joinery.
As he said you spray one surface and allow it to evaporate, then the superglue on the other surface
bring together and hold for about 10 seconds

Its what kitchen fitters use to glue the joints on the cornice and lighting pelmet so it's very strong.

Hope this helps
mark


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What I mean is that they are so close together that I cant spray 1 surface :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Techno100, Wurth will take some beating,it is well used in carpentry and shop fitting.
Or go to B&Q and get get a role of iron on edging strip.

Les


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Suggest pva glue with masking tape to hold it in position, i have done several repairs with this "paper".


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our son regularly used mitre fix.
It didn`t seem to matter if you could only spray and stick on one surface.
Supa glue is another product he used on edging.

dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> What I mean is that they are so close together that I cant spray 1 surface :roll:


Can you peel the edging strip away a little more ? then apply the glue with a matchstick ,you should be able to spray enough to bond them .

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our son regularly used mitre fix.
> *It didn`t seem to matter if you could only spray and stick on one surface.*Supa glue is another product he used on edging.
> 
> dave p


Spot on Dave,after all it is only a edging strip

Les


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

I would think originally it was "Iron on" edging. Is there enough room to slide in a length of Adhesive Transfer Tape? A sort of thin double sided tape although in reality just the adhesive layer on a peelable backing.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As a last resort and you don`t like any of the above.
A six inch nail or blue tak :lol: :lol: :lol: 


dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> As a last resort and you don`t like any of the above.
> A six inch nail or blue tak :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> dave p


Dave ,wont that damage it :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> Techno100, Wurth will take some beating,it is well used in carpentry and shop fitting.
> Or go to B&Q and get get a role of iron on edging strip.
> 
> Les


It is a one piece sheet of veneer with wrap around edge not a square seperate edge.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Our son regularly used mitre fix.
> ...


WRONG it is not an edging STRIP it is a whole door veneer that ends around a quadrant shaped door edge. :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try ironing it as previously sugested.

dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Techno,is it possible to take the door off to take a better look ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sounds like a vinyl wrapped door, don't use heat as the vinyl may shrink back from the edge. Try putting some evostick on a knife and get it under the edge all the way along, then masking tape to hold it down overnight.

Olley


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

double post


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Techno,is it possible to take the door off to take a better look ?


Yes I'd planned to take them off to do the repair. I'd envisaged a clear liquid glue applied by small nozzle between the surfaces followed by some low tack tape wrapped over the edge down the length of the door. I just wondered if someone had done this and what adhesive they used? 
P.S. I have plently of nails :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

olley said:


> Hi sounds like a vinyl wrapped door, don't use heat as the vinyl may shrink back from the edge. Try putting some evostick on a knife and get it under the edge all the way along, then masking tape to hold it down overnight.
> 
> Olley


Evostick is looking like the right tack :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

So its a round edge door, still use pva glue with masking tape to hjold overnight. Also done that.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Impact adesive sounds right, make sure you put it on the two surfaces let it go tacky and then smooth together, don't put it on one surface only impact adesive is not designed for that.

Just try it on a bit of veneer where it will not matter to make sure the solvents do not melt it!. If they do not you will be ok.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think this could be the solution
http://hh-66.co.uk/


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have used a cheap childs paint brush in the past to re attach edging that has come loose, with some fixative of course lol.

Lynne


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have used a cheap childs paint brush in the past to re attach edging that has come loose, with some fixative of course lol.

Lynne


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Which fixative Lynne?


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We just used what we had at home it was just wood glue, not sure that we did right now but its too late and we have had no repurcussions yet?

Lynne


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I think this could be the solution
> http://hh-66.co.uk/[/q
> 
> Thank you, I have just ordered this to try as I have the same problem in my kitchen at home. I have tried hair dryer, iron & super glue nothing works. So nothing to lose now!
> ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Great Sylv


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

sylke said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this could be the solution
> ...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very good of you to let me/us know: -)


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

Had this with the veneer in my van. Used Evostik impact adhesive; carefully spread on one surface, press veneer down and pull straight back up; hey presto you have adhesive in both surfaces now! Use matchstick to clear the "stringing" effect, leave for 5 to 10 minutes, and carefully press down with a cloth, smoothing towards the edge. That's what I did, and no problems.

Keith.


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

Had this with the veneer in my van. Used Evostik impact adhesive; carefully spread on one surface, press veneer down and pull straight back up; hey presto you have adhesive in both surfaces now! Use matchstick to clear the "stringing" effect, leave for 5 to 10 minutes, and carefully press down with a cloth, smoothing towards the edge. That's what I did, and no problems.

Keith.


----------

